
How We Acquired HEY.com - tobr
https://m.signalvnoise.com/how-we-acquired-hey-com/
======
petercooper
BTW, he says the guy was okay with him revealing the seller's identity, but it
wasn't hard to figure out beforehand anyway. I looked up hey.com in one of the
DNS resolve history sites, found the old resolver, queried the old resolver
which still returned an IP, then hit that IP with a Host: hey.com header and
you could still look at the old site :-D Definitely thinking well into six
figures on this, with the original declined offer being in the mid five
figures.

------
mushufasa
It's hard for me to understand how a domain can really be worth large sums of
money, when slight variations on spelling or word choice can be just a dozen
dollars/year. Maybe in the 90s people would search by domain (e.g. pets.com),
but now people find things through search engines.

Can anyone point to examples where a specific domain name measurably paid off?

~~~
davidweatherall
I would say its become a new way to brand your business by being
<commonWord>.com - aka booking.com, reputation.com - In the same way
'1-800-GOT-JUNK' is both the brand and the way to access the service.

------
Ohn0
Who want's to take a wild guess at the purchase price?!

------
oDot
TLDR; By being famous and offering a lot of money

~~~
evandena
And no price listed, if that is all you were interested in.

